# Dehydrating olives



## iamdrglass (Mar 19, 2008)

I have two questions. 

1- Can black olives be dehydrated then used in spaghetti sauces or other recipes?

2- What happened to the " What did you dehydrate today" thread or am I looking in the wrong spot?

Thanks
Dan


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

I can't say for sure as I have never tried it personally. But supposedly, from all I have read, olives don't dehydrate well. They turn rancid because they contain so much natural oils.

As to the dehydrate thread - I don't know for sure but I don't 'think' it was a sticky post so has likely just drifted back several pages. The search should pull it up for you.


----------

